
Ask HN: Where can I learn autoconf, automake and make? - ghoshbishakh
I am struggling to learn how popular projects maintain their build process using their configure scripts and Makefiles. I have come to known that they mostly use autoconf, automake, libtool and make. But is there any resource which takes us through this process step by step? Maybe with examples and links to documentations for further studies.
======
a3n
[https://www.sourceware.org/autobook/](https://www.sourceware.org/autobook/)

------
neilsimp1
I am a huge fan of "Learn X in Y Minutes". If you already have a good
technical background, these articles are a great intro to a lot of
technologies.

[https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/make/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/make/)

I only see make here, though, not automake or autoconf.

------
martinni
I'd just suggest creating your own side project and copy a make file that uses
the same tech stack and see how they do. Strip it down move it all around.
Good ol messing around!

